# Rasa Becoming Aloof



## adas (Nov 22, 2008)

Rasa 4yr GSD F rescue 11-24-08. is ignoring me and commands more and more daily. She knows what the commands mean as she will obey when she feels like it. Up to now I relied on turning my back and moving away and she would follow and get in "shape". She still freaks out if I leave her, but she will leave me if she wants to to find out stuff more interesting in the work compound with workers, etc. Anyway I feel I am on a slippery slope that she will become unmanageable for me (person in a wheelchair) if she becomes more aloof. 
Suggestions on how to change her and my behavior. What am I doing wrong?

Frank


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

You haven't had her for long I see, you need to work on bonding and trust, play with her get her to trust and love you, incorporate commands in the games you play - like fetch, if she wants to play fetch make her sit and work up to wait before she runs for the ball and work up to drop it and sit and focus on you. Feed her by hand 1 kibble at a time for a few days so she knows all good things come from you.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Frank right now make yourself more interesting. Cut back her normal meal size to half or none and become a treat dispensing machine. She will then start thinking that all good things come from you. Then you can start working on having her sit for her handout. Then you can start working on having her stay by you.

Can you teether her to you or your chair? Don't let her go wandering off, she needs to learn that her place is with you and you need to make it very rewarding for her to stay by you until you have a nice bond built up.

Val


----------



## adas (Nov 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerFrank right now make yourself more interesting. Cut back her normal meal size to half or none and become a treat dispensing machine. She will then start thinking that all good things come from you. Then you can start working on having her sit for her handout. Then you can start working on having her stay by you.
> 
> Can you teether her to you or your chair? Don't let her go wandering off, she needs to learn that her place is with you and you need to make it very rewarding for her to stay by you until you have a nice bond built up.
> 
> Val


Aloha, Tether her to the chair....good one .....ever see a wheelchair flying down the road at 45 MPH chasing a cat? No she is not that far gone. She will eventually come, but I have to repeat several times and fake leaving her, etc and finally she will come. But I will do the other stuff you mention about the food, etc. BTW when and how often is the best time to feed her. She was on a hunger strike when I first got her and now she is eating 2 cups a day at 7pm.
frank


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Large breed dogs and especially GSD prone to bloat should be fed 2 meals a day 1 in the morning 1 later in the day - days worth divided by two.


----------



## adas (Nov 22, 2008)

Aloha, Funny thing. I just tried getting her to "sit" and she kinda pretended to then never executed. I showed her a sweet potato piece in my hand and her bottom hit the deck with a thud. Who is Working who? (g) 
Frank


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Well for now she is working for the food, but you are holding the food. Training with treats to start isn't a bad thing. It will help your bond.

Val


----------



## adas (Nov 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerWell for now she is working for the food, but you are holding the food. Training with treats to start isn't a bad thing. It will help your bond.
> 
> Val


Aloha, Val. already in the last 2 hours since your last post, there has been a dramatic change in Rasa. I let it be known to her that I was "holding a treat". So far she has obeyed every command, (leave it, then OK for food, sit, put down, etc.) Most times she gets the treat, sometimes not, no guarantee. I cut her ration to one cup twice a day and will hand feed her more. She loves sweet potatoes so I am drying some now. thanks 
Frank


----------



## adas (Nov 22, 2008)

Aloha everyone, even though treats help, I think Rasa is smarter than me and is trying to get away with what she can. Two instances happened today.
1: I was making up her dinner and put her dinner dish down and told Rasa to sit. She refused to sit and so I removed her dish and put it into the fridge. A few minutes later she came up to me working at my desk and gave me a nudge and promptly sat down. I went to the fridge and got her dish and put it down and she promptly sat and waited for me to say OK go for it.

2: It was raining today so little time for slobber-ball. She got a tennis ball and laid beside me and rolled the ball for me to pick up and did not challenge me for it as she usually does. I picked it up and told her to sit and she refused. I put the ball in my lap and we engaged in a 90 second eye contact stare-down. I won and she sat down without me having to repeat "sit". 

So she knows the commands, so it is not so much a training issue rather than more a war of wills. She stares at me much more lately, my every move with intent, especially when there is nothing to do. How do I win this battle or is it still a bonding issue we are working through?
thanks
Frank


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I think you misunderstood the "handfeeding" recommendation. Don't give her a bunch of treats, rather feed her the usual kibble food by hand AS treats. Measure out her meal ration and put in the bowl, then have a training session. Just have her sit and down, maybe do eye contact. If she doesn't do so well, she gets one or two pieces. If she sits or downs promptly, she gets a handful. At the end of the session when you just have a small amount left, wait for a really good response and give her the rest of the bowl as a reward. This is a GREAT bond builder and a great way to feed a lot of training treats without worrying about weight gain.


----------



## adas (Nov 22, 2008)

Aloha, I am currently hand feeding her. (a bit sloppy as I make a gravy of sweet potato, milk, brewer yeast and a touch of oil, with her kibble) <g>. But she was still taking commands as "optional" until I discovered this...

I gently but firmly grabbed her collar (as opposed to being upset) and did the commands in a firmer voice and she obeyed immediately. Maybe she was trained before with a sterner method?
Advice?
thanks
Frank


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

You're moving a little quickly. She has no reason to obey you 100% yet because you have not yet bonded. Go easy on her! You need to trust her but she needs to learn to trust you. Have you signed up for training classes yet? I think it's time for a motivational training class.


----------

